# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Dá a cara em REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Para promover a transparência e melhor conhecimento de todos os membros por todos os membros, REEFFORUM irá premiar com 100 pontos de reputação "extra" todos os membros que acordarem colocar a sua foto no seu perfil de utilizador.

Certo de que esta inicativa será acolhida por todos os membros de bom grado, aguardo a actualização do vosso PERFIL de utilizador.

Os membros que aderirem a esta iniciativa deverão colocar neste tópico uma mensagem tipo:

* EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM Cliquem aqui

----------


## João Magano

Ok Julio,

Se achas que é um contributo positivo para o forum  :KnTrinquer:  

Mas atenção com o que vais pedir a seguir ...    :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

OK ok  :Smile:  eu alinho lol
* EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM 

AHAHAHHhAha é o minimo com que posso ajudar o Julio.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :SbRiche:  
Mostrar-me para atrair mais Mulheres ao forum... lá vou ficar com a caixa de pm´s cheia..

----------


## Luis Faustino

Aqui está uma boa ideia. 
Se as possoas usam os seus nomes porque não as suas fotos também?

Agora premiar essa iniciativa através da atribuição de pontos de reputação é que não me parece correcto. A reputação ganhasse através da demonstração de conhecimentos adquiridos, como é o caso do Gil.

Eu vou colocar a minha foto assim que poder mas dispenso os pontos.

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Aí esta a minha contribuição "espelho meu espelho meu..."
Claro que não   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  
Cump.

obs : não se esqueçam dos pontinhos

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

A minha "fronha" ja ai esta, claro que podera denegrir a imagem do forum, mas o pedido foi teu Julio.

Abraço Cumprimentos

PS- * EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

* EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM 

.... e tempo, dedicação, amizade, partilha !!!
E o Fórum? ... esse tem-me dado trabalho, alegrias, experiências, amigos, uns belos almoços de convívio, ensinamentos, etc, etc...

É por estas e por outras que somos um espaço diferente ... que teima em querer ser uma família!!!
Assim sendo ... parabéns ao Juca por se ter lembrado desta iniciativa! Depois de termos acabado com os nicks ... vamos todos DAR A CARA!!!!

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Vários foram já os membros que aderiram a mais esta campanha, não porque são os melhores, não porque necessitem de protagnismo, mas sim porque somos diferentes

Fábio Vasconcelos
Pedro Azevedo
Luis Faustino
Daniel Teixeira
Gil Miguel
João Magano
Ricardo Lacerda
Julio Macieira
MIOSOTIS
Paulo Rego
Carlos Mota
António Frazão
Roberto Pacheco
Eduardo
Paulo Santos
Fernando Gonçalves
Duarte Vasconcellos

A todos os que á aderiram a esta iniciativa em nome de ReefForum o nosso muito obrigado.

* EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM Cliquem aqui

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

EU TB DOU A CARA NO FORUM!!!   :SbSourire:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu ja dei mas nao note o nome   :Icon Cry:

----------


## António Frazão

Eu dou a cara em REEFFORUM !!

----------


## Eduardo Mata

eu tambem dou a cara,tudo para ajudar o forum,que tanto me ajudou!  :SbOk3:   :SbBravo:  (e todo o pessoal que o dirige e colaboradores)
não tenho a maquina em casa,mas para o fim de semana já dou a cara!  :HaEbouriffe:  
e tambem tenho uns "bichos" novos para postar!

----------


## Eduardo Mata

> OK ok  eu alinho lol
> * EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM 
> 
> AHAHAHHhAha é o minimo com que posso ajudar o Julio.    
> Mostrar-me para atrair mais Mulheres ao forum... lá vou ficar com a caixa de pm´s cheia..


olha que já a algum tempo que tá uma foto tua,a olhar para o aqua,no forum e não vi um aumento de registos femeninos!hehehe(tou só a brincar)  :Vitoria:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Vamos lá pessoal !!!

Muitos são já os membros que "Dão a cara" em REEFFORUM, somos ou não somos diferentes ?

Vamos lá a colocar as fotos no perfil de utilizador

Cliquem aqui

----------


## Paulo Santos

Aqui vai.

----------


## Eduardo Mata

não consigo reduzir a resolucão da foto!!  :JmdFou2:  se alguem fizer o favor,de reduzir a foto de maneira a por no perfil!  :Coradoeolhos: 
obrigado!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Já la tá eduardo  :Smile:

----------


## Eduardo Mata

:SbOk3:  obrigadinho!!

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boa ideia juca, ja é altura do pessoal se mostrar, sem vergolha, para saber-mos com quem conversámos.
ora ca vai a minha caricatura  :JmdFou:

----------


## Duarte Vasconcellos

eU dou a cARa!!! E A cORoA  :SbSourire:  L0OL

----------


## Victor Ramos

EU TAMBEM DOU A CARA NO REEFORUM  :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Acredito que sim Victor. falta é a foto  :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Vamos lá pessoal !!!

Muitos são já os membros que "Dão a cara" em REEFFORUM, somos ou não somos diferentes ?

Vamos lá a colocar as fotos no perfil de utilizador

Cliquem aqui

----------


## Ana Couto

Bom, assim sendo, eu também dou a cara no REEFFORUM

----------


## Gil Miguel

E Parabens por isso, é de mérito  :Smile:  foste a primeira a faze-lo  :Wink:

----------


## Nelson Vargas

Ja agora eu tb dou!!!!!

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Claro k tb já dei!!!

E os meus 100 pontos??!!! LOL

Abraços,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Ultrapassamos os 800 membros o que considero muito bom para o nosso forum. 

No entanto muitos dos novos membros não aderiaram a nossa iniciativa de colocarem as respectivas fotos nos seus perfis.

Como comunidade aquariofilistas somos todos um grande grupo de amigos, que certamente "talvez" se cruzam no dia-a-dia pelas ruas. O nosso espirito é precisamente o de "cimentar" essa amizade. E a razão desta iniciativa é podermos reconhecermos, quer na rua, quer na loja em que nos encontremos, quer nos convivios organizados pelo nosso forum, se possivel todos os nossos membros.

Por tudo isso relembro a todos os membros que a bem da "transparência" que preconizamos, e dentro do espirito de amizade entre membros , que adiram a esta iniciativa.

*EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM**(cliquem aqui)*

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

eu já tenho

----------


## Miguel Mendes

Pois é... apesar de nao vir aqui muitas vezes (e quando venho e para ler...   :Admirado:  ) eu tambem dou a cara no REEFFORUM!!! 

ja agora, eu sou o da direita...

Inté!

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Mais uma foto!!!

----------


## Luis Delgado

Caro Júlio:

Acho a ideia excelente! 

A minha já está!

Abraço.

Luís Delgado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis


Obrigado por aderir a esta iniciativa.

A sua foto foi colocada no lugar do seu avatar. Pode manter a foto onde está, mas existe no forum uma opção para a colocação de Avatar e outra para a colocação de Foto do Membro. 

Deixo apenas essa informação á sua consideração.

----------


## O RECIFE

Esta é a minha  :SbSourire:  

Toze Soares

----------


## Luis Delgado

Obrigado Júlio,

De qq modo, já tinha feito isso. :-)

----------


## Julio Macieira

http://www.reefforum.net/usercp.php?

Nesta opção temos

*Editar Avatar* - O Avatar é normalmente um logo, desenho ou boneco que associamos ao nosso nome para aparecer em todas as nossas mensagens.


*Editar Foto -* A foto é a foto do membro e só é vizualizada de alguem for mesmo ao perfil desse membro ver as suas informações.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Agora eu também dou a cara em Reefforum.  :Smile: 

Nuno

----------


## Luis Rosa

Só agora vi isto! claro que dou a cara alias já dei!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Mais um  :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Tb já coloquei a fotografia (única disponível)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos e amigas de RF  :SbSourire:  

Finalmente foi ultrapassado mais uma meta para o nosso forum. Mas, estamos no início de outra meta neste mesmo tópico.

Quanto não seria bom, atingirmos o mais rápidamente possivel a meta dos 100 membros identificados com foto neste nosso forum?

Adere a esta iniciativa e junta-te a um grupo de amigos amante da aquariofilia marinha.

*Todos iguais, todos diferentes, somos nós os membros que dão a cara em REEFFORUM*

Junta-te a nós nesta iniciativa:

*EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM**(cliquem aqui)*

----------


## Filipe Simões

*Eu dou a cara

só não dou mais porque não tenho para dar!

----------


## Rui Marcelino

Já dei

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

a "minha"

----------


## Tiago Amaral

Mais um   :SbOk:

----------


## João Magano

> a "minha"


Onde ?

----------


## Carlos Dias

A minha já lá esta á muito tempo  :SbLangue6:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Olá João Magano:
Parece que finalmente consegui colocar a minha "máscara" no meu perfil.
Será que está já correcto?
Não consigo é definir o avatar.
Como se faz?
Cumprimentos
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## João Magano

:SbOk3:  Melo Ribeiro, está correcto !

Quanto ao avatar, experimente clicar aqui.

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

Eu ja tinha dado

----------


## Vasco Santos

* EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM

Sempre dei!!!!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Armando Queirós

"EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM" x)

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Eu já dei a carinha mas nem pontos nem frags  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

a minha também já lá está, apesar de não ser grande coisa  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Eu tenho lá a minha cara já faz muito tempo lol

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Só vi isto agora!

EU DOU A CARA EM REEFFORUM

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

ja dei

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Já tá.

----------

